# First go with Dodo Low on Eau + Reload



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I had a go at a rinseless wash with Dodo Juice Low on Eau.

what I did

Pre-wash by misting some rinseless solution all over the car.
2 buckets, one with solution, one for rinse
2 microfibre towels in the wash bucket and alternate between them. I used 1, then threw it in the rinse bucket en let it soak while using the other one. and so on.
This went very fast.
After using the towel with solution on a panel , I rinsed it, back in the wash bucket and wring till damp. and went over the panel again. the panel was almost completely dry then. Threw it in the rinse bucket. 
Took a drying towel and it was almost useless, I have only used 1 for the entire car.
It was completely clean, so the solution did what it had to do...

The paint gave a great slick feeling, although I didn't like the gloss enhancers...

I went over the car with some Carpro Reload and these together gave a great shine and some incredible flake pop.

No pictures from the proces as I was to focused for the first time. But some after pics 

I'll be using rinseless a lot from now on. but can't wait to order my Wolf's wash and wipe now


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice, but a review of LoE is not complete if you don't mention anything about it's smell.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I love LOE but I use a Dodo Supernatural sponge to clean the car and a Dodo yellow soft drying towel to gently dry. Works a treat :thumbup:

So much easier to clean the car, especially in the summer when you can't find any shade


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

i wasn't really planninga review  
but about the smell, well there wasn't anything special about it tbh. it didn't smell bad, but to say it was lovely to work with... nothing special to me.

i was also thinking about a different mitt, as it was hard to get into some places now....


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I use the dodo fantastic fur MF which is great for rinseless washing. 
Gonz.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

i had a go at it with a MF bone sponge I was amazed how much water it coukd hold, but it was harder to get clean everytime


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

after washing the car with LOE yesterday and some nice rain today, I noticed the sheeting was almost gone, beading stayed. so I guess the gloss enhancers interferred with the reload... damn shame.
any rinseleas washes without gloss enhancers?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I use LOE for most of my washes and I've never experienced a loss of water sheeting from my LSP. In fact I find it very hard to get LOE to stay on the car


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

well it did suprise me... but the dirt really didn't stick to my car, and now, after the wash and rain, all the dirt of the rain sticks on the car again... bit annoying


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

You have to bear in mind that the weather has changed now going into Autumn and winter. Cars get much dirtier now than in Spring and Summer.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

agree, but last week everything was fine, and we saw rain almost everyday, and now, after one wash, all is gone... so weather has nothing to do with it, as it hadn't moved since I washed it, untill I took it this morning


----------

